# Gollum somewhat resembles a monkey without fur



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

who agrees?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 20, 2003)

Not at all!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 20, 2003)

I think he looks nothing like a monkey without fur. Gollums is.. well Gollum.


----------



## Saucy (Feb 20, 2003)

come on guys those eyes so came from a chimp!!!


----------



## Rangerdave (Feb 20, 2003)

I always thought he looked more like that weird little kid who played the banjo in deliverence.

Either that, or South Park's Timmy.






Tim-May!

RD


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

Monkeys have tails.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 21, 2003)

He looks like Yoda, but not like a monkey.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 21, 2003)

Yoda and Gollum are nothing alike!
For one thing Yoda wears clothes!!!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 21, 2003)

And Yoda can fight better 
The force is with him....


----------



## Saucy (Feb 21, 2003)

gollum does were clothes not much but he does have that little flap thingy! 
and yoda and gollum were created with very similar methods odf animation, perhaps that's why they appear to have some alikenesses?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 21, 2003)

Yoda was originally a muppet.

So that's not really the same animation is it?


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 21, 2003)

I've always thought that Gollum looks like a frog.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, he does look rather monkey like when you think about it.

But someone that does look monkey like is someone I know. I even dedicated a web site to him a couple of years ago! www.chimp.2itb.com At least if it's still up.

It was funny at the time. And please note that the picture is *not* of me.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 22, 2003)

Have a look at this page.
http://www.bushorchimp.com/
It compares a rather bloody thirsty leader with a primate!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 22, 2003)

Craig, that picture is of you isn't it?


----------



## azeya (Feb 22, 2003)

i think gollum is a mixture of a monkey,frog and some horrible creature.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum azeya! I bet that pic is of him. Come on Craig, fess up. In TTT, Gollums eyes were kind of monkeyish I guess. He kind of reminded me of that one alien thing they found that changes colours in Lost in Space.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 22, 2003)

I know Wonks and Frodorocks are joking here, but there's always the possibility that some people will think that pic is of me. Please note that it is not. I'm several inches taller than the subject, my hair is darker, and I don't look like a monkey/fish.

Anyhow, a pic of myself will be posted some time in the not too distant future


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes, don't worry, we're joking. I think. That's weird. I've always pictured you with dark hair. Of course, I pictured Wonks with dark hair too. So much for me being psyschic.


----------



## Elijah'sgurl (Feb 22, 2003)

Gollum cind of looks like a monkey but a very scary monkey!!!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Yes, don't worry, we're joking. I think. That's weird. I've always pictured you with dark hair. Of course, I pictured Wonks with dark hair too. So much for me being psyschic. *


 I picture most people with dark hair as well, probably because that's what I have. Mine's a very dark brown, looks black if wet or gelled.

I predict... You have dark hair, Frodorocks?


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep. Really dark brown, although I got blonde streaks in it last summer. I've almost got my parents convinced to let me get blue streaks. 
Back on subject before I get yelled at by scary mods , I've never seen a green monkey.


----------



## Elijah'sgurl (Feb 22, 2003)

Thats cool i got my hair highlighted last year and im gona get it again.


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Yep. Really dark brown *


 You see, I was right, I'm a genius aren't I? 

Ah, yes, monkeys, I've never seen a green one either.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 22, 2003)

My hair is brown...but auburn in the sun. 
I'm dying it more red. 

Snaga says it would suit me since I look quite Irish already.


And Gollum's eyes in the movie reminded me of Dobby's eyes from Harry Potter...

I didn't like them.


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 22, 2003)

That's great Lij'sgurl. Any weird colours or just normal ones? You've never seen a green monkey Craig? That's awesome, I thought I was the only one. You didn't like Gollum's eyes Wonks? They were cute. But not very suited to Gollum, you're right.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought his eyes were cute...
But then again I thought ALL of Gollum was cute.
And Gollum is NOT supposed to be cute!!!

He looked like a puppy without fur!!!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 23, 2003)

Pippin Took- Ha Ha... The bush or chimp thing was hilarious! My dad thinks it is great! Ha Ha...... 

I don't really think that Gollum looks like a chimp, but he walks like one every once in a while.  

if anyone cares, my hair is long and blonde.....................


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Gollum was just too cute...
The fact that we're comparing him to fuzzy animals pretty much says so.

He was AN EVIL DEFORMED OLD STOOR!!!

He's not supposed to be cute!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 23, 2003)

He still was a hobbit, deep down inside. And hobbits are always cute.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

Not deranged ones...
I mean...you can't even tell he WAS a hobbit!!

Poor Smeagol...he was just too cute...he made you like him too much!


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 23, 2003)

I guess you couldn't. He didn't even have pointy ears, did he?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't think so...
I don't think he had ANY ears at all!!!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 24, 2003)

Then we have a big question to answer - what happened to Gollum's ears? Did they just walk off one day, or did they slowly leave bit by bit?


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 24, 2003)

That's really strange. Next time I see TTT, I'mm going to look really closely for Gollum's ears.


----------



## azeya (Mar 1, 2003)

then again,gollum looks like a monkey, hobbit lizard, puppy creature. but i think his eyes were cute.


----------



## Elijah'sgurl (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *That's great Lij'sgurl. Any weird colours or just normal ones? You've never seen a green monkey Craig? That's awesome, I thought I was the only one. You didn't like Gollum's eyes Wonks? They were cute. But not very suited to Gollum, you're right. *



normal my parents would never let me have green or blue! no but i have seen a green dog.


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 3, 2003)

I know my parents don't want me to get blue or green either! Silly old fashioned people. A green dog?


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 3, 2003)

Now, what would be a really cool pet is a pink possom. That would be a very interesting animal


----------



## spirit (Mar 7, 2003)

how did we get into this?
look dobby from harry potter is a copy of collum and gollum is taker out of tolkiens weird but cool ideas


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 7, 2003)

Dobby isn't a copy, but look at the trolls in FOTR and the first HP film. Similar, aren't they?


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 7, 2003)

In Tolkien the trolls sound much more fearsome and stuff than the Trolls from HP. They sound like a hungover frat boy. But they do look a lot alike in the movies.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

In the movie at least I see the monkey resemblance.


----------



## spirit (Mar 10, 2003)

yea. that is there. but i also think that she has coppied alot od tolkeins ideas. we should sew her.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 10, 2003)

How did this turn into a LOTR vs HP debate??


----------



## spirit (Mar 10, 2003)

sorry
it was me


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 13, 2003)

> It compares a rather bloody thirsty leader with a primate!


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy. dont be bashing bush. hes an awesum prez! (i bet ur a european or a democrat arnt you?) Hes alot better than somebody i can think of coughcoughclintoncough


----------



## Aulë (Mar 13, 2003)

What an insult! "European"! 

Nah, I'm an Aussie


----------



## spirit (Mar 13, 2003)

het i dint call u an euopean. and i dont no who u r reffering to. i was born in akrika, am an asian and am livin in the uk! lol. i would like to live in australia or amerika


and can we get back to the topic about golloum before the mob does somethink. if u have anything to say about the other topic pm me. thankyou
xxx spirit xxx


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elijah'sgurl _
> *normal my parents would never let me have green or blue! no but i have seen a green dog.  *



That reminds me of a song.


> Has anybody seen, a dog dyed dark green.
> About two inches tall, with a strawberry blonde paw;
> Sunglasses and a bonnet
> and designer jeans with appliques on it?
> ...




And the more I look at Gollum, the more convinced I become that he looks like a short, green Dwight Eisenhower.


RD


----------



## spirit (Mar 14, 2003)

Dwight Eisenhower

what...?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 14, 2003)

Gollum looks like a junkie. A bald, hissing raw fish addicted Junkie, but a junkie anyway!!


----------



## spirit (Mar 14, 2003)

i suppose that he does but it is sunny when he hisses


----------



## balrog (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *He looks like Yoda, but not like a monkey. *



wierd


----------



## spirit (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balrog _
> *wierd *



and dobby looks likke him. weird too


----------



## Farin (Mar 14, 2003)

ahh! that was a weird pic. that dobby thing (house elf in hp terms) was one of the most scariest CGI's I have ever seen, i don't see how little kids love that thing


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 14, 2003)

What? Do you mean Gollum looks like a 'Honkey'? By jove Watson, I think you have hit the nail on the head; white, skinney and can't dance


----------



## Beleg (Mar 15, 2003)

hIlarious picture!!! 


Err wasn't Eisenhower an American President? Wouldn't it be a bit unfare to compare him to a dog.  

He looks like a monkey offcourse!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Mar 20, 2003)

Why?
A lot of our presidents were dogs.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 22, 2003)

hahahaha ya cheating, lying dogs who shoulda been impeached ::shifty eyes:: coughcoughclintoncoughcough i don't think he looks like a monkey! he looks like a gollum!


----------



## spirit (Mar 24, 2003)

he cant look like a gollum, cause he is Gollum. looks like a hairless monkey!!! and a little like yoda!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Mar 25, 2003)

He doesn't look like a monkey really.
He just looks like an old, shriveled hobbit.


----------



## spirit (Mar 26, 2003)

and it is kinda creepy. does frodo turn to 'an old, shriveled hobbit'


----------



## spirit (Mar 26, 2003)

pic of a gollum. http://www.tolkienonline.com/gallery/gallery_item.cfm?ID=7145
he _does_ look like a _shriveled old hobbit._


----------



## spirit (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.tolkienonline.com/gallery/gallery_item.cfm?ID=6941
in this pic he looks like the goblin from spiderman... not like a monkey. his eyes are soooo creepy!! his teeth...*burst out into laughter.*


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 26, 2003)

Frodo doesn't turn into a shriveld old hobbit... He turns into a Giant Sandworm!!!!!!!!! Oh, wait, wrong (extremely good) book.  Nah, really he goes over to Elvenhome and lives with the Elves and a whole bunch of other people.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 26, 2003)

Maybe he looks like a 'shrivelled old hobbit' because he IS a 'shrivelled old hobbit'? hmmm??


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 26, 2003)

Nah, that can't possibly be the reason.


----------



## spirit (Mar 27, 2003)

IT SEEMS LIKE A GOOD REASON!


----------



## argonathaniel (Mar 28, 2003)

i cant tell, havent seen a hairless monkey before...


----------



## spirit (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah? well neither have i. just imagine one like i am doing now...but dont let your imagination run toooooo wild or it will control you.
{alll they are all over me!! HELPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!}


----------



## legoman (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *Frodo doesn't turn into a shriveld old hobbit... He turns into a Giant Sandworm!!!!!!!!! Oh, wait, wrong (extremely good) book.  Nah, really he goes over to Elvenhome and lives with the Elves and a whole bunch of other people. *



Hmm, do you reckon they let him stay looking like frodo when he got over there cos he might stand out a bit, and he might get picked on by the other elves, or do you think they gave him, bilbo and sam stilts and fake pointy ears so they didn't feel so left out.

but the monkey thing: totally!


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 28, 2003)

What about Gimli? You forgot Gimli!!!!!!  I think they just stayed their normal hobbit and dwarf selves, but wouldn't that be strange, Frodo would be 50 something and Sam would be a geezer by the time he got there.


----------



## legoman (Mar 29, 2003)

what so before sam got taken there he'd turned into a boiling water jet? how strange.

I have a question then, Won't Valinor (is that right?? I dunno) ever get full up?


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 29, 2003)

No that's a geizer. (Well, I think that's how you spell that) Get your geological terms straight.  I think Valinor's one of the names for that place, and as to filling up, I don't know, maybe it's all metaphorical, or it's really heaven or something.


----------



## legoman (Mar 30, 2003)

sorry yeah, my mistake, he's actually turned into a place that has lots of pyramids.

hmm, perhaps that conversation is a little deep for me... heaven and philosophy *runs away!!!*


----------



## Frodorocks (Mar 30, 2003)

*yells after him* No, that's Giza!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 1, 2003)

We are SOO off topic.

If you ask me...Gollum looks like Maud'Dib...wait...wrong (but extremely good book)...I think Roxie mentioned it earlier. 

I'm reading that right now actually.


----------



## Frodorocks (Apr 1, 2003)

Yay! Where are you in it? I'm on...*runs to go find out...* 408 of the first book. Gollum does look like a monkey but he does have fur. If the hair on the top of his head counts. *rolls eyes at my feeble atempt(that is so spelled wrong, I think) to get back on topic*


----------



## legoman (Apr 1, 2003)

yes, he was thinning on top wasn't he.
I wonder if it is possible to be very hairy and yet have the hair so thin that it has become transparent. Perhaps that is what really happened to him...


Giza - doh! hehe


----------



## Aulë (Apr 1, 2003)

Perhaps he shaved his hair off?
Buzz cuts may have been the style of the time in the depths of the Misty Mountains.


----------



## spirit (Apr 2, 2003)

somehow i dont think that they had fasion during that time!
well not much with gollum but with arwen and galedriel...


----------



## legoman (Apr 2, 2003)

Well that could be true but it wouldn't have been called a buzz cut cos they didn't have electric razors then.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 2, 2003)

They could have snapping turtles like in the Flintstones


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 2, 2003)

(page 245 of the first book.  hehe.) 

Back on topic:

I drew a picture of Gollum last night...how I think he should look.

I'd scan it but I'm lazy.

And for the last time: HE DOES NOT LOOK LIKE A HAIRLESS MONKEY!


----------



## spirit (Apr 3, 2003)

okay. he looks like a monkey with only a couple of hair!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 3, 2003)

NO! NOT A MONKEY!!!

GRRR!
I'm very adamant about this.


----------



## spirit (Apr 3, 2003)

lol.
well in my opnion he looks like a talking, walking MONKEY


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 3, 2003)

Spirit: No.


----------



## spirit (Apr 3, 2003)

Wonko The Sane: YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok...that's enough.
We're spamming the thread.

No new posts by either of us here until someone else comes and offers new insight or we'll get busted for spamming.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 3, 2003)

A total Monkey. A real total monkey--kind of a monkey found in Gabon or nearby.


----------



## spirit (Apr 3, 2003)

see...i am not the only one here who thinks that gollom us a monkey...but i think it is a monkey with soo little hair. it kinda sweet but also scarry!


----------



## legoman (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually I has decided he definately does not look like a monkey without hair!





Cos monkeys have tails!!!!

He looks like an ape without hair, perhaps a chimpanzee!


----------



## spirit (Apr 4, 2003)

haaa. well...that is a good point. his face stilllooks like a monkey tho. lol


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. He looks like a sad Chimp without hair.

A cute sad Chimp. *sigh*


----------



## Saucy (Apr 23, 2003)

who thinks gollums cute  he's hideous in a very adorable way!


----------



## legoman (Apr 24, 2003)

Actually quite disturbingly Gollum looks abbit like my grandad, in a kindof green cute way of course...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 24, 2003)

Gollum IS cute!!!!


----------

